# You have a Â£40,000 budget.......



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

and you have to choose from what is for sale on www.autotrader.co.uk.

You can buy 1 car or many, but you cant go a penny over Â£40,000.

What would you buy?

(yes im bored)

I would buy an ultima to play out in.

Â£36,990. In the words of Dr Hook, Ahh beautiful!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Step1: Buy a flat in somewhere run down for Â£30k. 
Step 2: spend Â£10k doing it up, sell it or rent it out, make a profit and you now have Â£50k to spend...  
Step 3: If you've reached lots of cash goto step 5 else goto step 4.
Step 4: goto step 1 with more cash to splash and repeat.
Step 5: buy whatever the heck you like.

Wow, I do remember something from my degree after all.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BreTT said:


> Step1: Buy a flat in somewhere run down for Â£30k.
> Step 2: spend Â£10k doing it up, sell it or rent it out, make a profit and you now have Â£50k to spend...
> Step 3: If you've reached lots of cash goto step 5 else goto step 4.
> Step 4: goto step 1 with more cash to splash and repeat.
> ...


Step 6, die of boredom.

Aye those degrees are worth their weight in paper.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

And then....preach what you practice....

1. Spend a fortune on a sequence of cars every six months, losing a fortune whilst you do it.
2. goto 1


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok, I'll play the game properly...

Â£24k for a Maserati 3200 - that buys a low mileage good-un
Â£16k for a nearly new Mini Cooper S as the everyday car


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BreTT said:


> And then....preach what you practice....
> 
> 1. Spend a fortune on a sequence of cars every six months, losing a fortune whilst you do it.
> 2. goto 1


Lol, no one else wants to play, ah well, there u go.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

i would buy this:



Â£27,990 nice clean totally original example..

that would leave me Â£12,010

and i would buy this:



only Â£11,850 and its the best colour! ideal for everyday...

leaving me Â£160 for a car cover for my ferrari


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Â£30k on a Ferrari 348 gts

Â£1k on a ford Ka

20p on a 'my other car is a Ferrari' sticker

Â£8,999.80 on running the fezza for two years (fingers crossed)...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

4.2l V8 Supercharged Range Rover Sport - for when I need more than two usable seats  - can be picked up for Â£40k, couple of years old with 20k on the clock


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd buy 3 MKI TTRs and 3 MKI TTCs and have my own TT meet.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I'd buy 3 MKI TTRs and 3 MKI TTCs and have my own TT meet.


a meet at the local audi garage because they all have dashpod problems... coilpacks... leaking roofs! LOL :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We'll i was thinking i might be able to make one good one from the 6.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Keep my TT Â£13k and get a Noble M12 GTO for Â£27k


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Today I would spend about Â£30k on a 535d sport, then the last Â£10k on some kind of bike-engined 7-derivative, preferably with no roof.

Tomorrow it'd be something different.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'd buy as many 993 and 996 as I could with the 40k and torch the lot.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'd buy as many 993 and 996 as I could with the 40k and torch the lot.


Then the men in white coats would cart you off on the special bus.

Ps. Change your sig numb nuts.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy as many 993 and 996 as I could with the 40k and torch the lot.
> ...


lol numb nuts! I havent seen that used in years!! :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'd buy as many 993 and 996 as I could with the 40k and torch the lot.


<<flash forward 15 months>>

"I'll buy a used R8 for Â£39K and spend the rest in Halfords on more LEDs"


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy as many 993 and 996 as I could with the 40k and torch the lot.
> ...


I'm trying not to laugh, but resistance is futile :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy as many 993 and 996 as I could with the 40k and torch the lot.
> ...


You will need a spare battery and a battery charger ,,,,, as it looks like the R8 has a big problem with flat batteries , heard about it just before donny then low and behold the R8 [stood closed doors, inside ] all day would not start at the end of the day


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

davidg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It's cos of all dem blingin' LEDs bruv, sweet, stuntin' etc, etc.....


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

A year old Cayman S


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

That's a brilliant answer 

It just so happens..........


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Yes, I did read your post first


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

HONK HONKKKKKKK!  :roll:










http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/tr ... h_full.y=9


----------

